# Betta Leaf Hammock vs Jean-Luc



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

So, I bought my little Jean-Luc one of the Leaf Hammock thingies yesterday and put it into his 2 gallon bowl/tank. I had the leaf firmly in the hole on the suction cup, and it firmly on the side of his bowl. I leave him alone to explore it, and I eventually go back to the kitchen to get something and notice that the leaf has fallen out. So, I put it back together and left him alone. Repeat this process for about another hour and then I removed the leaf entirely.

This is what it looks like:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4055997

So given my fish has decided to attack it what should I do to help him understand that he should like it? I don't want to return it yet.............................Help please.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't think he attacked it. I've heard that those things pop out of the suction cup easily. Most people use aquarium silicone to glue it in place.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Should I do that even though the glue has tended to stink up his tank? I used it on one of the pirate skull decorations to cover the top of his bubbler and the skull ended up falling off but I can't get the glue off. So, the skull is just sitting in the bottom of his tank with the glue stinking up the bowl. Would that glue help keep the leaf on?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I said AQUARIUM SILICONE. Using regular glue is NOT safe. If ANYTHING in your tank has regular glue on it, it should be removed immediately. If you use aquarium silicone, you need to let it sit for 24 hours to cure before putting it in the tank. Good luck!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^ Yes yes. Aquarium silicone is best, because it resists the water so well...

I had the sammeee thing happen. Omg, it was annoying. It fell out every 20 minutes, and Alle actually really liked it. I ended up DIYing it for him because he just loved it so much.

I second the silicone motion. If you cant get that, then you can try hot glue, but sparingly and only within the hole of the suction cup, no where else, as its not safe.

If you can get the sealant, though, do. Its good for lots and lots more.


----------



## gummi (Jun 4, 2011)

If you don't want to glue the leaf back in, you could use another broad artificial leaf for the hammock. My nearest pet store didn't stock these, so I just bought a silk aquarium plant with six nice big leaves on it, cut one leaf off leaving about a half inch of stem, doubled the stem over on top of itself, and shoved this into the hole on the suction cup. With the stem being double thick, it stays in very firmly. Just a thought if you have some old plants laying around.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Guys I meant aquarium sealant...my bad for not saying this.

I don't have any old plants because the last time I had a real plant (or silk plant...which is being used at the moment) the real plant ended up dying or something else round those lines.

I think I will try to put the sealant in the suction cup hole and then put the leaf in and leave it out until Sunday or Monday when I have to clean his bowl again before I leave for 6 weeks on Tuesday.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

My stupid hammock never stayed in the suction cup long enough for my guy to even decide if he liked it. It's like if he even looked at it, it fell out. Consequently, since he seemed to have no feelings one way or another, I tossed the thing and got him the betta log and he seems to enjoy swimming in and out of the tunnel just fine.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That sounds good. You probably just needed to let it cure for longer. Sorry. When you just said "glue" and not sealant, I thought you meant super glue or Elmer's glue! lol.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I would use aq. silicone, like everyone else said


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

the first one I ever got worked just fine, the second one kept popping out of the suction cup like yours, and the bit that went into the cup had paint chipping off it as well >_< I returned it and used part of a styrofoam cup with a rock to hold it down instead


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

There is a cut strip of metal inside the leaf that can wear its way out and slice your fish up Freddy Kruger style. If you handle the leaf a lot make sure to check the tip for a sharp pointy bit.

You can keep the suction cup and go to a flowery crafts store and usually find other leaves which can be inserted into it that don't have metal.


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

I had/have one of those too but eventually took it out since he stopped using it and I think it took up what little swimming space he has. The suction cup is pretty cheapy-seeming, but if you empty out some of the water, dry off the hammock and the place you want to put it in the tank with a paper towel, it will stick better. Probably a no-brainer, but if you try to stick it on in the water, it falls off.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

I had a super bad experience with those hammocks and resulted in one of my girls deaths... so be carefull, or just make ur own


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I would advise against the leaf, or at least remove the metal. Another member posted about a very bloody death to one of her girls. So just use a bit of caution.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah that was my poor little girl who got did up like the headless horseman... :-( Poor little angle fish RIP


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Sad. :-(

I just dug it out of my box of other hazardous plastic plants and the edges are pretty sharp! Plus the little wire. Scary.

How do you make your own? :-D (Sorry if it was already explained somewhere, hah.)


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

i just wiki how searched it...


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Good call! Ha! :-D


----------



## nikkic (Jun 11, 2011)

so is it normal for my betta to just rest his body in the top part of his artifishal plants


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

nikkic said:


> so is it normal for my betta to just rest his body in the top part of his artifishal plants


Yes! Bettas LOVE to lie on plants.


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup! 
As long as they aren't sharp, but I'm sure they aren't if he is resting comfortably on them.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well ok then I am glad that I have removed it and its just resting there until I can figure something out with it.

So, can someone explain to me what type of leaf would be the best?? I am really confused with decorations & plants and how to choose out ones that won't injure him. I feel the openings and the outsides to make sure it isn't too sharp and then I don't get anything cause they seem rough and I get scared about him getting injured. If you have any advice about plants and decorations please, please, please give it.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

If you can snag a pair of stockings on it, it's not safe. You can buy a pair of stockings for around 33 cents. It's cheap, and it can save your fish's fins.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

So should I just bring some stockings and test those on the decorations?? Would that be a good way to judge?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, do that!


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

That should work and then maybe I will end up being able to get him some better decorations & toys. I am going to do that, and start saving for the 10 gallon tank once I get back.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> You can buy a pair of stockings for around 33 cents.


LOL - not here they ain't. $5 USD for one pair.

Anyways, I wanted to get one of those, but I think it may be safer if I just got a tall silk plant that goes to the top of the tank.

Do bettas really like those floating log roll things?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

JeanLuc2 said:


> So should I just bring some stockings and test those on the decorations?? Would that be a good way to judge?


I don't know about where you are but 99% of the plants at my pet stores are in packaging and they'd kick me out if I went round opening them all.

Tikibirds, my betta loves his floating log. He does't sleep in it like I thought he would be loves to swim in and out of it and hide behind it. A note though: the packaging says it won't work in a tank under 2 gallons, not enough room.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

JeanLuc, a hint:

Avoid spiky plants like this:








This thing ripped my boy's fins to shreds.

Plastic plants that are replicas of smooth-leaved plants are probably soft enough. Plants like Anubias and Amazon Sword. At least, so far I haven't had problems with the plastic replicas of those in my tank. But if you're in doubt, try and find fabric/silk plants or go with live plants.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm talking about the stockings in the little "eggs", not pantyhose! lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> I'm talking about the stockings in the little "eggs", not pantyhose! lol


Prices are good in Minnesota because even those cost more than 33 cents here. Cheapest I found are at the 99 cent store. But good tip you have. Don't waste expensive pantyhose on sharp plastic plants.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

you could go to a shoe store and grab one of those little footy nylons they usually have for trying on shoes


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Stuff a bunch in your pocket and walk out whistling.  Sure, I meant to uh, try on shoes. Then I remembered I had athlete's foot. Yeah, that's it. ;-)


----------

